# DCS ranges



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I am in the process of re-designing my home kitchen, and I'm considering a DCS range. Has anybody here used them, or heard anything good or bad about them? I was comparing it to the Viking, which is more expensive, and honestly, the DCS seems better built, and a better buy.

Also, I am getting conflicting info. about whether dual fuel will provide more burner heat than an all gas unit. I plan to use propane, and dual fuel is a more expensive oven.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a 30" Viking stove. I am very, very happy with the gas burners on the cooktop, but wish the oven were electic and self-cleaning. It takes nearly 15 minutes to get up to 400 when I preheat. I wouldn't recommend a Viking oven based on my experience.

[This message has been edited by Mezzaluna (edited 01-28-2001).]


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thank you both very much for your opinions. Actually, in the store, the salesman was comparing the workmanship of the DCS vs. the Viking, and there was no comparison. You are right, Christopher, it is built like a tank. It was the evenness and actual output of heat that was most concerning to me. We will probably end up buying their 30" model, plus a small convection for the countertop, since we have a small-ish kitchen.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

momoreg,

Click here to browse web sites with reviews/opinions.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Thank you,cchiu. I will check it out.


----------

